# Suggestions for painless grinding on the go?



## zeezaw (Nov 12, 2017)

Years of work-related tendon overuse have made it somewhat painful for me to use a manual grinder for long: I start to get mild elbow pain after using my Hario Skerton for a few mornings in a row. Yet I don't know of any suitable alternatives for when I'm on the go. Any suggestions from the brain trust?

Would something like the Aergrind provide a significant improvement here by either lowering the amount of gripping force required or the time to grind?

Intended use is Aeropress and Moka pot.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I use a Feld2, and I still get aches in my elbow and wrist, both are shot!! but is is quicker. But I only use for V60 pour over


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I tend to think if you are suffering with pain already, the damage is done to a large extent. How about an electric grinder & pre grinding doses?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe a small electric screwdriver to go with the Hario?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could also buy a small (or large) vacuum packer, grind portion size required direct into bag, vac and then good to go (just remember scissors).

If you buy a small non chamber vac bagger that seals its own bags from a roll (Andrew james type £30-£60) you will be able to set the length / width of bag to minimise the amount of plastic used.

Whilst this sounds like a horror story (pre ground) sometimes, needs must. @Scotford looked into this on here last year for festival use, ground coffee in tea pig type bags then vacced individually. Above is written assuming the pain in the elbow more of a factor than anything and that your home grinder better than most hand grinders.

I have done similar where taking Lido3 plus beans etc on a plane for a day trip is a pain, grinding / chamber vaccing individually enough in the morning for filter or Kalita Kantan filters (brilliant if space an issue). Yes, there is a little degradation in the cup compared to grinding fresh but you'll probably find a bigger taste issue is the water you brewing with!

Hope of help

John


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Stanic said:


> Maybe a small electric screwdriver to go with the Hario?


That sounds like a good idea. Anyone else tried something like this on an Aergrind or similar? I suppose having a quick attachment like a socket would be very convenient.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah electric screwdriver. I picked one up for a few holidays to go with a rhino and it worked well. Just use the lowest torque setting.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Just a note of caution. I haven't tried it so anyone is free to disagree, but I'm pretty certain I remember somebody on here trying a drill and some hand grinder or other, and they melted the grinder. As has been suggested, probably the screwdriver on low speed and lowest torque is ok, but go easy. Don't swap the screwdriver for a drill.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Something like this? You can even get a corkscrew adapter..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Cordless-Screwdriver-Integrated-Lithium-Ion/dp/B00XI610R0/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1529245099&sr=8-10-spons&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=electric+screwdrivers+cordless&psc=1


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You would still need to grip the grinder - maybe slightly easier when using a screwdriver as it's not moving about so much but it won't completely eliminate the strain on your gripping hand.

Not that I have a solution for that, short of making up some kind of mount.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

How portable does it need to be? Something like the Wilfa is fairly small and will fit in a suitcase easily. I've taken it with me on a few trips


----------



## zeezaw (Nov 12, 2017)

Good tip regarding the electric screwdriver, I recall reading about that "mod" back when I used the Skerton as my main grinder but never implemented it. I will need to purchase a couple of bits to make it work, let me see what I can do and report back.


----------



## andlep (Apr 18, 2017)

I use an alocs portable grinder when travelling. Excellent quality product and very handy.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALOCS-Electric-Portable-Coffee-Bean-Grinder-Fresh-Ground-Coffee-Machine-Outdoor-/323288686495


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

andlep said:


> I use an alocs portable grinder when travelling. Excellent quality product and very handy.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALOCS-Electric-Portable-Coffee-Bean-Grinder-Fresh-Ground-Coffee-Machine-Outdoor-/323288686495


Looks very interesting, was/is also sold as 'LUME Coffee Grinder' (more expensive) and had a Kickstarter/IGG campaign - sometimes Chinese products get rebranded and then go through a KS 'campaign', which is basically just marketing.

Looks like a floating bottom burr, but with a kind of auger above it - but a 'Hario/Porlex with motor attached' has always struck me as a good idea for a product.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

I'l bet the handground grinder can be converted to run with a cordless drill fairly easily.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Kinu has/had an accessory for the M47 to connect a drill. I only know of 1 person on the dutch coffee forum that has it. It's worth asking Kinu in your case.

It was said to not change the warranty when used.

Edit: thisis where I got the info on the accessory, apparently they asked 25€ for it. Try Google Translate on the first post.


----------



## andlep (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is an adaptor for connecting a cordless drill to a hand grinder 

https://www.shapeways.com/product/3DT6FKSD3/porlex-coffee-grinder-adapter?optionId=40639730&li=marketplace


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

So let me get this right...for a holiday, you pack a Kinu grinder, a cordless drill (presumably a charger), plus a 500g bag of coffee? Or simply stuff an electric Wilfa in the suitcase along with said bag of coffee, plus any coffee making paraphernalia.









Me even with my 8-10 cup a day habit, happily go on my hols with no grinder, coffee, portable espresso maker etc.. If the coffee is no good at my destination, I simply go without for the period (1 day-30 days). I may drink lots of it, but I'm not addicted to it and can go without no problem.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Me even with my 8-10 cup a day habit, happily go on my hols with no grinder, coffee, portable espresso maker etc.. If the coffee is no good at my destination, I simply go without for the period (1 day-30 days). I may drink lots of it, but I'm not addicted to it and can go without no problem.


They all say that in the beginning.......

Then when you start going Cold Turkish burrrrrrrrrr...

JUST SAY NO!


----------

